# Ricoh GX7000 questions?



## eezo (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking at buying the ricoh gx700 and have a few questions about it. First of all I am looking at a package that comes with sublimation inks, do I have to use these inks for sublimation or will I be able to use the standard inks for sublimation as well, what are the benefits of the sublimation inks?

My other question is how big is the printer, I will be working from a market stall and need it to be fairly compact and quiet?

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with the GX7000 ( I have owned one since they first came out) you can do sublimation printing or standard transfers, but not both with same ink...Sublimation ink is very pricey compared to regular ink...you cannot use regular ink as sublimation ink...two totally different inks..each with it's own advantages...rather than repost what is already on the forum..do a search on sublimation and you will learn alot about it or go to DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing. ..a site dedicated to sublimation. after reading the forum and dyesub.org if you have specific questions repost and we will try to help

as to size, it is not large and will probably work for you..the only big difference between the GX7000 and the GX5050 is the GX7000 will support an optional tray for larger paper..the 5050 won't. The machine is very quiet


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

For your specific situation, I would suggest the 5050N. The printer prints up to 8.5x14, more than enough, for even license plates.

The printer is smaller and lighter than the 7000 and prints at _warp speed._ At a POP location, speed is life (or in this case profits).

We were involved in the Beta testing of the Ricoh printers, for sublimation. When we did an output test for the printers I didn't believe the first results and had the tech run them again.

Conservately, the 5050N is twice as fast as the 7000, while the 7000 is four times faster than the Epson 1400. This is not a misprint.

The complex test print that we have used for years in our testing, printed in 12 seconds on the 5050N. The same print on an Epson 1400 takes one minute, 38 seconds.


----------



## eezo (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello I went ahead and got the 5050n got it brand new for only £89.99 I paid yesterday and it turned up today. I must say I am very pleased with the printer its blindingly fast. Can anyone recomend some good normal transfer paper to use? I have some already but feel the quality could be better.

Thanks


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

hi eezo
so you getting good results with normal transferpaper with this printer?
i couldnt figure out if it uses pigment ink or dye ink-gel
i also want to get this printer for transfers, if you have any experiences to share...? washing, fading, bleeding
thanks


----------



## mumstheword (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm very close to purchasing the GX7000 to replace my Epson 1400 which is about to drop from a tall height to final unclogg the printhead! I'm on a Mac and it would be great to know if anyone else has the same set-up and is using it without problems. I print out from Photoshop, Illustrator or PDF and have had colour issues before. Thanks for any advice.


----------

